# taoggniklat's system



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

I thought I had posted this already but I guess not...I blame the spiked eggnog.

Link to photos...
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...tos/36922-taoggniklats-system.html#post327570

*My main system consists of:*
Samsung LNA550 46" LCD
Dishnetwork HD DVR
Sony BD2 Bluray Player
Logitech Squeezebox Duet (NAS server with 2TB drive space)
Pioneer VXS-9040TXH AVR
MSB Technology Link DAC III (arrives today wohoo!)

Paradigm Monitor 9 v 2
Paradigm CC-350 v 2
Paradigm Mini Monitor v2

And my new HSU VTF-2 mk3 should arrive early next week sometime!


*My PC/Projector system includes:*
Proxima DP9280 Projector (I need a new bulb or replace with a new PJ soon)
Polk Atrium 45 Outdoor Speakers (arrive today, newegg black friday deal)
Sony 10" 100w sub
Rotel RA-972 Integrated Amp (60w x 2)
Sony RDR-VX525 DVDRW/VCR Combo
PC
XBOX Elite


----------



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

Well my Polk Speakers arrived and my MSB DAC. SO far I am not getting anything out of the DAC except analog pass through...not sure if its my player yet.

The Polks are decent and match well with the Sony sub and I think will be a perfect gaming/pc setup.

I will have to see what is going on with the digital stream from my disc player to see why its not syncing.


----------



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

I found out what the problem was with my dac. The 192k upsample board had become dislodged during shipment. It works fantastic now.

Cheers


----------



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

Well I finally got the sub moved into the main system and boy is the HSU a huge step up. I mean for the money, the Sony sub certainly does "ok", but it just can't reach as deep as the HSU. The HSU really pressurized the room to a level the Sony couldn't touch.

I have not done any proper setup, I literally just put the HSU right where the SONY was and used the same settings. I will be working on the settings later.

I am so happy with the HSU. Definitely recommended for people with similar sized rooms and budget. I will post some pics later.


----------

